# WOMC Offenburg 2011 - Worldclass Mountainbike Marathon Challenge



## holzwurm71 (12. Mai 2011)

Hey,

starte am We mal wieder in OG bei der Challenge. Wetter soll ja nicht so lustig werden...das letzte Mal hatte ich Glück und die Sonne hat gelacht...
Kennt jemand die Strecke auch bei Regen? Gibt es kritische Stellen bei der 48km Runde bzw. war schon jemand im Training dieses Jahr dort? Falls es mir reicht nehm ich die Strecke am Samastag Nachmittag noch unter die Räder, wäre aber toll wenn schon jemand seine Erfahrungen hier mitteilen könnte...

Noch was: Die Reinigungsstation die sie dort aufgebaut haben, war ja vergangenes Jahr der pure Witz. Gibt es evtl. einen CleanPark in der Umgebung den man auch am Sonntag ansteuern kann?

Danke schon mal an dieser Stelle....
thommy


----------



## Hillert (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bin vor 2 Jahren die 60er Runde mitgefahren und mir kam es so vor, als wären es ohnehin knapp 90% Waldautobahn gewesen. Fahre am Sonntag auch wieder mit und mache mir daher keine Sorgen, was kritische Stellen oder gar die Wahl eines anderen Reifens angeht, werde RoRo und RaRa fahren, eine Schlammschlacht ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht zu erwarten.

Was die Waschsituation angeht habe ich leider keine Ahnung und setze auf die bereitsgestellte Möglichkeit.
 Grüße

Hillert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunray (12. Mai 2011)

Fahre auch zum ersten Mal mit.
Wäre toll wenn einige noch ihre Kentnisse über die Strecke (grosse Runde) posten würden.
Danke


----------



## MXH (12. Mai 2011)

Hab am Sonntag bei gefühlten 35 °C die 64 km mal unter die Räder genommen. 
Nach 45 km hab ich der Hitze dann aber den Sieg überlassen und mir den Rest der Strecke geschenkt.

Es ist technisch nichts großartiges dabei - wie eben immer bei solchen Jedermannrennen. Hauptsächlich Waldautobahn, die aber gerne mal die Richtung ändert. Richtig flow und Rhythmus kommt da kaum rein... Von daher ist die Strecke krafttechnisch nicht zu unterschätzen.

Fahre auch RoRo vorne und RaRa hinten. Das müsste passen. Hoffen wir aber, dass es trocken bleibt.


----------



## Bikehero (13. Mai 2011)

Also ich fahr jetzt schon zum 6ten Mal mit, immer die große Runde. Letzte Woche beim Training auf der 84er wars staubtrocken und sauschnell, aber selbst wenns die nächsten Tage durchregnet wirds sicher keine Schlammschlacht, das einzige Stück wo es rutschig werden kann ist das letzte Stück hoch zum Mooskopf...sonst alles technisch easy, konditionell aber anspruchsvoll. Ich fahr Rocket Ron v+h.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Mai 2011)

War letztes Jahr dabei. 64km Strecke. und ich meine auch noch zu wissen, dass die Strecke einfach war. Und auch im Nassen einfach sein muss. Ist halt reines Jedermann-Rennen, da kann man keinen Bad Wildbad- oder Neustadt kurs anbieten. 
Wer aber auf einer der grösseren Runden halbswegs schnell unterwegs ist, muss sich ca. ab der Hälfte auf viel Überholen einstellen, da man auf das Mittel- und Hinterfeld der Kurzstrecken trifft. Ist aber wegen der fast immer breiten Strecke kein Thema.
Werde am Sonntag wieder die 64km wahrscheinlich auf ganz frischen Conti Speed Kings 2.2 fahren.


----------



## LittleHunter (14. Mai 2011)

Bei der 48 km Strecke gibt es vor der kurzen Abfahrt eine breite Querrille in die man nicht reinfahren sollte nach der Abfahrt vom Zellerbrunnen einen Gegenanstieg der etwas Rutschig sein kann (viele Steine und Wurzeln ). Ansonsten sind einige verdeckte Bodenwellen auf der Strecke. Bei der Abfahrt nach Durbach und ab dem Hohen Horn ist damit zu rechnen.
Es gibt zwei Streckenänderungen in Durbach und bei der Abfahrt vom HohenHorn.

In meinem Forum mtb-kinzigtal.de findet Ihr sicher nochmal mehr Infos.
Ansonsten ist die Ausschilderung aber immer sehr gut.

Bei der Verpflegungsstation am ZellerBrunnen gibt es nur Trinkbecher erst beim BrandeckLindle gibts Trinkflaschen.

Achso das Riedle ist lang aber nicht so schlimm weil man ja meint das es der letzte Berg ist. Aber die Lindenhöhe nach der Abfahrt in Rammersweier bietet nochmal einen ordentlichen Teeranstieg der alles zum brennen bringt  ( Gerade wenn man nicht mehr damit rechnet )


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Mai 2011)

Schön war's heute. Absolute perfekte Bedingungen wetter- und streckentechnisch! Gute Orga und die Strecke liegt mir sehr gut.
Aber das Niveau steigt auf der 63er immer mehr. Bin 10min. schneller als letztes Jahr gewesen, aber trotzdem in der Ergebnisliste im Vergleich zu 2010 fast schon auf der Stelle getreten 

Was man unbedingt noch besser machen muss, sind die Lagen der Verpflegungstellen: Gefühlt immer am Ende von langen Anstiegen oder mittendrin, wenn man kaum Luft hat, was zu trinken bzw. noch Luft braucht für den restlichen Anstieg!


----------



## mister Ti (15. Mai 2011)

Wo sind denn die Ergebnisse schon online?
Bei Scheiderbauers war jedenfalls vorhin noch nichts auf der Webseite.


----------



## na!To (15. Mai 2011)

Unter Datasport.de gibt Ergebnisse, und auf der Scheiderbauerseite (womc.de) gibts die auch schon seit 15Uhr.

Das Wetter war i.O., noch weniger Teilnehmer als letztes Jahr und man merkt das der Herr Scheiderbauer Geld spart. 
Die eigene Zeit ging auch. Wenn ich bedenke das ich die 63er Strecke nicht einmal abgefahren war und ich in den letzten Wochen eher auf XC Rennen fixiert war.


----------



## mister Ti (15. Mai 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Unter Datasport.de gibt Ergebnisse, und auf der Scheiderbauerseite (womc.de) gibts die auch schon seit 15Uhr.
> .



Sorry, hab bei Scheiderbauers bei den Ergebnislisten nachgeschaut, ich war gar nicht auf der Startseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzwurm71 (15. Mai 2011)

Ja, war wieder ein super schnelles Rennen in einer Top-Location. 
Das mit dem Niveau kam mir auch so vor. Die Konkurrenz schläft eben auch nicht...

Mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja voll ins Schwarze getroffen...Regen kam glücklicherweise erst als das Ziel hinter einem lag, und dass es in der Nacht  noch geregnet hat, hat der Strecke echt gut getan. Am Tag zuvor war sie noch wesentlich rutschiger...

Super Wochenend - bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Mai 2011)

Das zum einen mit dem Niveau und zum anderen mit dem Material. Ich bin ganz vorne in der allerersten Reihe gestanden und zu 80% um mich herum nur Carbonmaterial bis zum Horizont fast ausschliesslich mit den neuesten XTR und XX-Gruppen  Da kam ich mir mit meinem Alu-Bock und der alten X.0 schon fast wie mit nem Hollandrad von Grossmuttern vor


----------



## madmaxmatt (16. Mai 2011)

dass offenburg eine top location ist und super organisiert, hört man öfters! für mich ist es leider etwas zu sehr autobahn, ich wünsche mir einen höheren trailanteil... trotzdem: daumen hoch für die scheiderbauers!


----------



## madmaxmatt (16. Mai 2011)

gibts irgendwo schon bilder??


----------



## boulder2002 (16. Mai 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ...um mich herum nur Carbonmaterial bis zum Horizont fast ausschliesslich mit den neuesten XTR und XX-Gruppen  Da kam ich mir mit meinem Alu-Bock und der alten X.0 schon fast wie mit nem Hollandrad von Grossmuttern vor



Wir scheinen ähnlich veraltetes Material zu fahren. Wenn ich daran denke, dass die X.0 die Topgruppe war als ich mein Bike gekauft habe, kommen mir die Tränen 

Was mir auffiel - und ich hatte viel Zeit mich umzuschauen, da ich gestern wirklich langsam unterwegs war : nach dem Zusammenschluss der Strecken sind mir beim Überholen viele Cannondale Carbonbikes aufgefallen, die noch langsamer als mein Versenderbike dahinrollten.
Die Materialaufrüstung findet ja nicht nur bei den Vielfahrern statt. Wahrscheinlich sind 75% der Starter, die nur Kurzstrecke fahren, besser ausgerüstet als ich.


----------



## na!To (16. Mai 2011)

Das mit den â¬3000plus CÂ´dales war mir auch aufgefallen. Gabs dir irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (16. Mai 2011)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Wir scheinen Ã¤hnlich veraltetes Material zu fahren. Wenn ich daran denke, dass die X.0 die Topgruppe war als ich mein Bike gekauft habe, kommen mir die TrÃ¤nen
> 
> Was mir auffiel - und ich hatte viel Zeit mich umzuschauen, da ich gestern wirklich langsam unterwegs war : nach dem Zusammenschluss der Strecken sind mir beim Ãberholen viele Cannondale Carbonbikes aufgefallen, die noch langsamer als mein Versenderbike dahinrollten.
> Die MaterialaufrÃ¼stung findet ja nicht nur bei den Vielfahrern statt. Wahrscheinlich sind 75% der Starter, die nur Kurzstrecke fahren, besser ausgerÃ¼stet als ich.



Richtig. Unter Hardtails ist ein Versenderrad fÃ¼r 1500-1700â¬ mit XT/X.9-Gruppe ist unter dem reinen Kosten-/Nutzeneffekt fÃ¼r ambitionierte Marathon-Biker das Nonplusultra. Aber jeder wie er will. Ich will nur schnell sein mit meinem Rad. Und wenn die ganzen RÃ¤der dreckig sind, sehen sie eh alle gleich aus, der Showeffekt schwindet also mit jedem weiteren Matschtrail


----------



## holzwurm71 (16. Mai 2011)

Also die Canondales in Carbon die ich wahrgenommen habe (und davon gabs tatsächlich nicht nur eins), hatten alle grüne Startnummern und die Fahrerrinnen bzw der Fahrer hatten alle super stylische Teamoutfits und haben nicht nach 'Dreck schlucken' ausgesehen. So wie die gefahren sind, hatten die noch genügend Zeit um den paar Pfützen auszuweichen.... 

thommy


----------



## daniel77 (16. Mai 2011)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> Also die Canondales in Carbon hatten alle grüne Startnummern


Meins nicht (obwohl grün super zum Bke passen würde...)




boulder2002 schrieb:


> sind mir beim Überholen viele Cannondale Carbonbikes aufgefallen, die noch langsamer als mein Versenderbike dahinrollten.



Meins nicht


----------



## na!To (16. Mai 2011)

Wie jedes Jahr:

Fotos anyone?

...es müsste nen Weg geben an die ganzen Privat geschossenen Fotos ranzukommen...


----------



## madmaxmatt (17. Mai 2011)

ja, genau, fotos ... auf badische-zeitung.de gibt es ein paar, und firstfotofactory hat auch schon best ofs hochgeladen, allerdings nur klein und auch die persönlichen bilder sind so sauteuer! (8,90 EUR Pro Bild).

Apropos teure Bikes beim Marathon... Ende des Monats kommt meine XTR Gruppe ans Carbonbike


----------



## canyonbiker_ra (17. Mai 2011)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> Also die Canondales in Carbon die ich wahrgenommen habe (und davon gabs tatsächlich nicht nur eins), hatten alle grüne Startnummern und die Fahrerrinnen bzw der Fahrer hatten alle super stylische Teamoutfits und haben nicht nach 'Dreck schlucken' ausgesehen. So wie die gefahren sind, hatten die noch genügend Zeit um den paar Pfützen auszuweichen....
> 
> thommy



und wo sollen die Cannondale Carbonradler mit den grünen Startnummern gewesen sein, bin selber die 32km gefahren und hab keine von denen mit Teamoutfit gesehen oder waren die so weit hinten? Welche Startnummern hatten die denn?


----------



## David- (17. Mai 2011)

hallo,
ich bin auch zum 2ten mal die 32 km strecke gefahren.
ich finde die strecke einfach nur genial und werde sie nächstes Jahr wieder fahren 


Wo man an Bilder ran kommt würde mich auch interessieren!!!


----------



## lolo-bike (17. Mai 2011)

habe einige bilder vom riedle und zielankunft, vielleicht erkennt sich ja jemand, kann das bild dann gerne in orginalgröße verschicken:

https://picasaweb.google.com/loloho...key=Gv1sRgCIyc6rD187aIzgE#5607766955501066242


----------



## David- (17. Mai 2011)

danke 
schon mal ein Anfang 
bin leider nicht drauf
wer hat noch Bilder????


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Mai 2011)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> habe einige bilder vom riedle und zielankunft, vielleicht erkennt sich ja jemand, kann das bild dann gerne in orginalgröße verschicken:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/loloho...key=Gv1sRgCIyc6rD187aIzgE#5607766955501066242



Hab jetzt nicht geschaut, aber du warst sicher bei der Zielankunft der 84er am Auslöser, und davon hätte ich gerne das Bild des ersten Fahrers, der da ins Ziel kam....das kannst mir schicken, damit ich von mir auch mal ein Foto habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolo-bike (17. Mai 2011)

nein, die bilder vom ziel sind etwa zwichen 12.00 und 12.30h entstanden


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Mai 2011)

Schade, um diese Uhrzeit war ich schon seit 2 Stunden mit der 84er-Runde fertig


----------



## na!To (18. Mai 2011)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> habe einige bilder vom riedle und zielankunft, vielleicht erkennt sich ja jemand, kann das bild dann gerne in orginalgröße verschicken:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/loloho...key=Gv1sRgCIyc6rD187aIzgE#5607766955501066242


Danke für die Fotos.

Bin aber leider nicht darauf zusehen.


----------



## holzwurm71 (18. Mai 2011)

canyonbiker_ra schrieb:


> und wo sollen die Cannondale Carbonradler mit den grünen Startnummern gewesen sein, bin selber die 32km gefahren und hab keine von denen mit Teamoutfit gesehen oder waren die so weit hinten? Welche Startnummern hatten die denn?




der Geschwindigkeit nach waren sie nicht im Kampf um die ersten Plätze....
Nummer kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hatte keine Zeit mir die zu merken...

@ David-
ja, Strecke ist in OG einfach genial, und mit dem regen war sie super Griffig..

@lolo-bike
super Bilder - Danke! Da dürfen sich gerne noch ein paar anschließen...

thommy


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. Mai 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Schade, um diese Uhrzeit war ich schon seit 2 Stunden mit der 84er-Runde fertig



Glückwunsch   wenn Du kein Schweizer bist müsstest Du Tim Böhme sein ???

Joe


----------



## holzwurm71 (18. Mai 2011)

auf youtube hat einer nen Film von der diesjährigen 48km-Runde reingestellt....
super Sache - Danke!!! (vielleicht liest der Kameramann ja diesen Fred....)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gHdkfs_JCs"]YouTube        - Worldclass Mountainbike Marathon Challenge 2011 Offenburg - 48 km[/nomedia]
Worldclass Mountainbike Marathon Challenge 2011 Offenburg - 48 km


----------



## Haferstroh (18. Mai 2011)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> auf youtube hat einer nen Film von der diesjährigen 48km-Runde reingestellt....
> super Sache - Danke!!! (vielleicht liest der Kameramann ja diesen Fred....)
> 
> YouTube        - Worldclass Mountainbike Marathon Challenge 2011 Offenburg - 48 km
> Worldclass Mountainbike Marathon Challenge 2011 Offenburg - 48 km



Die kurze Szene bei 7:10


----------



## David- (18. Mai 2011)

ja die Szene war geil
ah da is er ja wieder ^^


----------



## holzwurm71 (18. Mai 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Die kurze Szene bei 7:10




huhuahuaaaaaa....der brüller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (18. Mai 2011)

Schon interessant zusehen wie ruhig und gemächlich das weiter hinten so zugeht.

Beim nächsten Rennen schnall ich mir auch meine GoPro auf den Helm


----------



## Haferstroh (18. Mai 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Schon interessant zusehen wie ruhig und gemächlich das weiter hinten so zugeht.



Und der krasse Kontrast dazu: Bin im Startblock 1 ganz vorne in der allerersten Reihe der 63er gestanden, und 0,1sec nach dem Startschuss sind schon 20-30 Fahrer an mir vorbeigeprescht als ich erst mit dem Pedal richtig eingeklickt habe 

Zum Glück konnte ich der Spitze bis aus Offenburg heraus noch folgen bis zum ersten Schotterweg, wo sie sich dann ganz allmählich ausser Sichtweite entfernte...


----------



## na!To (18. Mai 2011)

bei den 20-30 Leuten dürfte ich auch dabei gewesen sein 
war allerdings ausm 2ten gestartet


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Mai 2011)

Na dann....ich war der mit dem *hust* *CANNONDALE*-Chaingang-Trikot, schwarz-weiss gestreift im Sträflingslook, aber mit nem Taiwanrahmen unterm Hintern


----------



## lolo-bike (19. Mai 2011)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> auf youtube hat einer nen Film von der diesjährigen 48km-Runde reingestellt....
> super Sache - Danke!!! (vielleicht liest der Kameramann ja diesen Fred....)
> 
> YouTube        - Worldclass Mountainbike Marathon Challenge 2011 Offenburg - 48 km
> Worldclass Mountainbike Marathon Challenge 2011 Offenburg - 48 km




klasse film, leider fehlt das ganze stück vom hohen horn.
kannst du ungefähr sagen, um welche uhrzeit du am unfall nach der wolfsgrube vorbeigefahren bist?


----------



## sellyoursoul (19. Mai 2011)

Hat den irgendjemand Pics von den Siegerehrungen geschossen?
Durfte aufs Podest und hab keine Bilder davon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzwurm71 (20. Mai 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hat den irgendjemand Pics von den Siegerehrungen geschossen?
> Durfte aufs Podest und hab keine Bilder davon....




Wenn das WC-Weekend vorbei ist, werden die Scheiderbauers auf WOMC.de schon welche einstellen...


----------



## ulilaun (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,

hat jemand eigentlich noch was von der groß angekündigten Teammeisterschaft gehört? Es gab ja auch keine Siegerehrungen davon, oder?


----------



## holzwurm71 (23. Mai 2011)

ulilaun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand eigentlich noch was von der groß angekündigten Teammeisterschaft gehört? Es gab ja auch keine Siegerehrungen davon, oder?




Wenn Du bei den Ergebnissen von Datasport ganz oben klickst, dann kommst Du direkt zu den Ergebnissen. Bilder sind aber bislang Fehlanziege...


----------



## Titanwade (28. Mai 2011)

Mein großes Lob an die Veranstalter für die perfekte Organisation!


----------

